# Does oxalic acid kill the hive beetle?



## Czarembo (Aug 1, 2015)

I've discovered some symptoms of small hive beetles "SHB" in one of my hives. I'll be treating mites with Oxalic Acid soon and will let you know whether I find any dead beetles thereafter. Can't believe no one has responded, but hopefully they just don't have the SHB.




dronebee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well we got dumped on with 12 inches (18 cm) of snow and spring seems to be pushed back a bit. With the warm weather and winter being so mild, my thoughts have been shifted over to my bees and their issues that are bound to arise when spring finnally gets here. (Alberta)
> 
> ...


----------



## dronebee (Feb 17, 2012)

Czarembo said:


> I've discovered some symptoms of small hive beetles "SHB" in one of my hives. I'll be treating mites with Oxalic Acid soon and will let you know whether I find any dead beetles thereafter. Can't believe no one has responded, but hopefully they just don't have the SHB.


Sorry to read that you may have some SHB. Will be very interesting what you find.

I am holding out hope that Oxalic works as it is very inexpensive and quick. Had our hives government tested (part of the agriculture program) this summer and "0" mites found. Very encouraging.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope, the oav will only drive the beetles out
of the cells onto the top bars. They are still
alive after the oa treatment. When the air is clear again
they went back into the open cells.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

100% NO, OAV will not kill hive beetle.


----------



## sspell (May 5, 2019)

When I treat mites with OA I use a damp almost wet rag to put over the entrance of the hive. Yes OV can help kill hive beetle. You have to be fast tho because they congregate at the front under the rag and I smash them ha! I usually don't get them all but on a bad infestation I have killed about 30 of em at a time lol. Most the time 3 or 4 of the buggers hanging out and do my best to smash them. They run fast when you lift the rag so be quick...and this is my first post here la t da mostly lurking around.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

The way OA kills mites is going to be ineffective on SHB. Mites are parasites and they cannot survive for long when not attached to a host. Typically parasites do not have a large food reserve. OA is absorbed by the pads on the mites feet and it is thought to interfere with their ability to remain attached to a bee. Deprived of a host, the mite starves in short order. None of that applies to SHB.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Doesn't it permeate the hive kill the mites?


----------



## sspell (May 5, 2019)

JConnolly said:


> The way OA kills mites is going to be ineffective on SHB. Mites are parasites and they cannot survive for long when not attached to a host. Typically parasites do not have a large food reserve. OA is absorbed by the pads on the mites feet and it is thought to interfere with their ability to remain attached to a bee. Deprived of a host, the mite starves in short order. None of that applies to SHB.


There is more going on I do believe. I have looked at live mites that fall after OA treatment under the microscope. They suffer more than just dying of hunger. The live ones I've inspected are hurt bad just from observation. And yes every paw leg whatever has OA crystal attached. So it does do that but how long they live when not treated apart from a host? Any study you're basing that on would love to read it. I will have to get some mites that are not treated and study this or maybe someone can or has. They do die short order after treating. Anyone know an article how long mites live apart from their host? May save me some time. Not saying you are wrong JConnolly would just like some documentation. Very interesting!


----------



## sspell (May 5, 2019)

Just did a quick google search it says varroa mites can live 2-3 months in summer and 5-8 months in winter without a host. I know ticks and fleas can live a long time without a host so varroa live pretty long too it seems without a host.. Untreated mites may not live long after removed from the bee host but I suspect they live a while even after that..


----------

